# .:: Help Me Buy A Pen Drive ::.



## tuXian (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Guys I am planning to buy a USB Pen Drive either 128 or 256 MB.

I would like to know what should I look for before buying a pen drive. 

Are there any benchmarks for it?

Did digit carry a shootout in the mag anytime??

Plz help me buy


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 5, 2005)

Digit had them at agent001, check june/july 2005 issue. 

USB pen drives prices:
64mb--> 650rs.
128 mb-->900rs
256mb -->1.6k
1gb--> 2.5-2.7k

Look these are not branded..so in case u want a branded one, it will cost more. 



Also discussed here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=201958#201958


----------



## khandu (Jul 5, 2005)

i dont think u need to benchmark.. 

many brands are there like iball, transcend etc.. iball is cheap and sufficiend.. transcend is more expensive but established brand.. 

iball rates approx are 128 MB : Rs. 1000
256 : 1600
512 : Rs. 2800

all approx..


----------



## aadipa (Jul 5, 2005)

I just got Transcend JetFlash (TS1GJF2B) 1GB USB 2.0 @ Rs 4050

Came with 2 yrs warranty.


No idea about smaller size


----------



## mohit (Jul 6, 2005)

I am using Kingston Data traveler 512 MB USB 2.0 with 3 years warranty ... got it for 2500/- three months back. its gr8. wanna buy it ? log on to www.aainfoways.com


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 6, 2005)

What advantage does a pen drive have over a combo of memory card+USB card reader? I feel the combo is better becase you can use the card even in Mobiles, PDAs, DigiCams, etc. There's not even too much difference in costs.


----------



## mohit (Jul 6, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> What advantage does a pen drive have over a combo of memory card+USB card reader? I feel the combo is better becase you can use the card even in Mobiles, PDAs, DigiCams, etc. There's not even too much difference in costs.



The advantage of a pen drive will be the data transfer speed and also the size... a combo of a card reader and memory card will be bulky and will not be wirefree.


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 6, 2005)

i need to get a XDcard USB drive.. any ideas?
to transfer images from my Fuji digicam to the studio.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 6, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> What advantage does a pen drive have over a combo of memory card+USB card reader? I feel the combo is better becase you can use the card even in Mobiles, PDAs, DigiCams, etc. There's not even too much difference in costs.


well, thats what i'm doing for now. i bought a transcend mmc card of 512 mb for 2.7k (with 5 years warranty). although its not as cheap as a pendrive, i think the warranty made up for the money. but then again, if u dont have a card reader, or a mobile phone with mmc/sd card support, then its just right to have a pen drive, ultra portable and really comes in handy (u cant use a card reader device as a key chain).

but just FYI, chinese made cards are available for cheap rates, albeit you cant get any warranty on them in most cases (a 1 gb NCP card cost me 3.1k).



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> The advantage of a pen drive will be the data transfer speed


transfer speed isnt affected for thumbdrives or card readers. the transfer rates remain the same depending upon the type of connection. it will be faster for USB 2.0 while slower than that for older USB ports. 



			
				plasmafire said:
			
		

> i need to get a XDcard USB drive.. any ideas?
> to transfer images from my Fuji digicam to the studio.


there r card readers available that can read cards of various types (sd, mmc, xd, memory stick pro, etc. - some can read upto 10 types of cards). since you are moving to Powai, just inquire a bit. sorry, but i have no idea about the cost.


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 7, 2005)

@sreevirus i don't need a card reader.. just an XD usb drive without the card.. with a reader, i can only connect by using propreitary drivers.


----------



## tuXian (Jul 7, 2005)

@plasma whats this XD USB Drive, how it works? How much does it cost??


----------



## khandu (Jul 7, 2005)

i just know about card readers.. 19-in-1.. 

can read XD cards also and are plug n play in XP.. 

hardly 400 bucks in maket.. i use it.. excellent..


----------



## tuXian (Jul 7, 2005)

i am more confused now


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 8, 2005)

*www.fujifilm.co.uk/digital/accessories/accessory.php?id=404

Phew...got a link  ..herezz what it looks like *www.fujifilm.co.uk/technical/media/spares/404.jpg

do check out my review of the cam   *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=214029#214029


----------



## khandu (Jul 8, 2005)

that is also a card reader which can just read XD card.. and are much more expensie.. 

but y not go for the 19-n-1 ?? much much cheaper that that and can read much more media.. and is USB and plug n play in Windows XP


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 8, 2005)

how does the 19 in 1 look like khandu? pocketability is also an issue. + this needs no drivers on any OS except 98


----------



## khandu (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like 

*img.abture.com/250/40400.jpg

dosent need driver for XP.. cd is provided for 98.. cant say about linux

without the extension cable its pretty small.. fits in palm..


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 8, 2005)

My card reader looks pretty similar (including the curves and lights ) Its very small and lights. Its as big as about 6-7 credit cards kept together on top of each other.

It gets recognised in Mandrake 10.1 and PCQLinux 2005 (based on Fedora Core 3) without any problem.

It gets recognised in WinXP too, but Win98 was a problem. The accompanying CD didn't carry the right drivers. Then after some struggle, I got hold of 4 files on net that makes it work well in Win98  I have saved them safely. So if anyone needs it, contact me. Files are pretty small. I can even email them.


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 8, 2005)

hey khandu, the reader in the pic ios HUGE.. larger than a CD.. come on man..
if u find a pen type reader tell me.. XD alone will suffice


----------



## khandu (Jul 8, 2005)

no no not at all.. 

its smaller than a CD.. fits in a palm.. the size is exact as compared to my ICICI Debit card..


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 9, 2005)

plasmafire said:
			
		

> hey khandu, the reader in the pic ios HUGE.. larger than a CD.. come on man..
> if u find a pen type reader tell me.. XD alone will suffice



Actually, the pic contains the reader as well as its sorrounding packing. All that is blue is just paper. What is in silver is the actual card reader. khandu is right (and so am I ). Its as big as a few credit cards stacked one above the other. Smaller than my palm and fits even in my shirt pocket.


----------



## tuXian (Jul 9, 2005)

guys saw an ad in a tech mag which speaks about 25 in 1 ...

BTW if I purchase these in 1's then I think I have to purchase a memory card seperately.

Which is the cheapest and best card that can be used in these in 1's.?


----------



## khandu (Jul 9, 2005)

cheapest is simple MMC card.. u can get 512 MB around Rs. 1800

i dont think there is much diff in the top one and 25-in-1.. dont know which extra cards the 25-in-1 read..


----------



## Chirag (Jul 10, 2005)

Go for LG 512 MB

i am using it with no problem

*EDITosted: Sun Jul 10, 2005 2:06 am*

With LG u also get cd for 98, no wire needed in XP

Long cord to join Pen Drive with Cpu and cheap cost


_*EDITlease use the edit button instead of posting a new reply.As I can clearly see the time gap between your replies was  1 minute.Please refrain from doing this - digen*
_


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 10, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> cheapest is simple MMC card.. u can get 512 MB around Rs. 1800
> 
> i dont think there is much diff in the top one and 25-in-1.. dont know which extra cards the 25-in-1 read..



Instead of MMC card, why not take SD cards? Cist diff is about Rs. 100.

Card readers may say they are 25-in-1. But are there 25 types of cards available?


----------



## khandu (Jul 10, 2005)

i thought MMC are cheaper than SD


----------



## tuXian (Jul 10, 2005)

ok guys I can go in for a  reader. 

BTW one of my frnd is only interested in Pen Drive 128 MB and wants to know which one is best of these:

1. Kingston
2. Transcend
3. i
4. MSI

Plz lemme know


----------



## alib_i (Jul 10, 2005)

from my limited knowledge : transcend

-----
alibi


----------



## khandu (Jul 10, 2005)

iball is cheapest i guess and very reliable.. 

best would be Sony Microvault or Transcend


----------



## tuXian (Jul 10, 2005)

any idea how much sony costs. Is it easily available in India


----------



## khandu (Jul 10, 2005)

gimme some  days to get the pricing.. my friend has it..


----------



## tuXian (Jul 11, 2005)

BTW do all the pen drives have a clip like a pen so that its easily attached to the pocket??


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 11, 2005)

i donn think so tux.. my old sony didn't have one.. but it could be worn like a pendant


----------



## khandu (Jul 11, 2005)

No.. I dont think any clip is there.. yeah sony does have a rope.. as plasma said..


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 11, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> i thought MMC are cheaper than SD


What you thought is right  MMC cards are cheaper, but SD are better. May be that is why they are a little more expensive


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 11, 2005)

MMC cards suk.. SD give u data protection, better speeds and are more durable.. if possible go 4 SD, worth the price


----------



## tuXian (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah as tuxfan pointed out with a meagre price difference its better to go in for a SD instead of MMC.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes definately i have to vote for sd too........


----------



## khandu (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey SD gone cheaper it seems. 

Here is the pricing what i found out.. not NCP .. this Brand is Delkin --> www.delkin.com

32 MB : Rs. 530
64 MB : Rs. 720
128 MB : Rs. 1100
256 MB : Rs. 1750
512 MB : Rs. 2750
1 GB : Rs. 5150

All Approx dudes..


----------



## tuXian (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks khandu..... I am waiting for the sony pen drive price... thanks again


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't know the prices about other cards, but prices of 512MB and 1GB are quite expensive in khandu's list. :roll: 512MB SD Card should be around 1800 and 1GB around 3500 (or may be even less than 3500)


----------



## khandu (Jul 12, 2005)

yeah u maybe quite true.. this is an expensive brand.. 

NCP is a lot cheaper..


----------



## tuXian (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey what do u say about Iomage Pen Drives as it comes from the company that pioneered the zip disk.

They have a micro mini drive thats half the size of regular pen drive! and holds same amount of data.

BTW what about Benq Pen drive?


----------



## khandu (Jul 12, 2005)

sorry dude.. 

will take some time for sony pricing.. 

well iomega is a reputed brand.. cant tell u about the quality

Iomega 128MB Pen Drive : Rs. 1400
Iomega 256MB Pen Drive : Rs. 2550
Iomega 512MB Pen Drive : Rs. 4950

again all approx... maybe expensive.. or cheaper 

my experienced friend suggest iball.. cheap and sturdy and cute..


----------



## hafees (Jul 13, 2005)

my brother bought a 512MB usb 2.0 pen drive @ <1800 from dubai


----------



## tuXian (Jul 13, 2005)

well friends a computer stationery shop and a cell phone shop near my college are selling the Transcend 256 MB for about Rs. 1300 and128 for about 650.  

And i think iball 128 costs 999 on ebay.

So what should I do? Go for which of these transcend or iball.

Plz advice at the earliest.


----------



## khandu (Jul 13, 2005)

well.. dude.. u have money go for transcend.. wanna save money go for iball.. both give u warrenty.. depends  on how much MB u want


----------



## tuXian (Jul 13, 2005)

coming to card readers which company is the best.

One of my friend uses one brand called Gemini howz it? He says TechCom isnt good.

Plz advice me which card reader to buy.


----------



## khandu (Jul 13, 2005)

ive used ENTER and using it.. excellent working.. plug n play.. iball is expensive in this regards.. 

the pic is in the page 2 of this topic


----------



## tuXian (Jul 14, 2005)

cming back to pen drives how about Zion from Abacus peripherals which has a clip and neck strap both plus all the regular features with 3 years warranty. 
This company was featured in last digit carnival contests.

Heres the link *www.abacusperipherals.com/mobiledrives.php


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 14, 2005)

I guess all the card readers are same. They are only packed differently :roll: Otherwise how will even the arrangement of slots also remain the same alongwith the size and shape of the reader?


----------



## tuXian (Jul 14, 2005)

thats a point even I am wondering the same.

BTW what do you say about my last post about Zion


----------



## khandu (Jul 14, 2005)

seen its ads in DIGIT.. never seen anyone usin it

and the damn abuscus website spams me with emails


----------



## khandu (Jul 16, 2005)

@TuxiaN

finally my friend got me the pricing for SONY Micro Vault

Sony Micro Vault Ultra Mini - USB flash drive - 128 MB - Hi-Speed USB : Rs. 1950
Sony Micro Vault Ultra Mini - USB flash drive - 256 MB - Hi-Speed USB : Rs. 2650
Sony Micro Vault Ultra Mini - USB flash drive - 512 MB - Hi-Speed USB : Rs. 4400
Sony Micro Vault Ultra Mini - USB flash drive - 1 GB - Hi-Speed USB : Rs. 6550 
Sony Micro Vault Elite Plus - USB flash drive - 128 MB - Hi-Speed USB : Rs. 1950
Sony Micro Vault Elite Plus - USB flash drive - 256 MB - Hi-Speed USB : Rs. 2650
Sony Micro Vault Elite Plus - USB flash drive - 512 MB - Hi-Speed USB : Rs. 4450
Sony Micro Vault Elite Plus - USB flash drive - 1 GB - Hi-Speed USB : Rs. 6600
Micro Vault 128 MB with Memory Stick Card Reader / Writer : Rs. 1950
Micro Vault USB Storage Media 128 MB - with Finger Print Scanner : Rs. 4050


I dont know the diff between them so dont ask me  and all prices are approx once again.. can be +-50 bucks


----------



## tuXian (Jul 16, 2005)

@ Khandu *Thanks a Zillion!! *

Now I can make an informed dicision thanks to the members of this forum.

BTW thanks a lot to all.


----------



## khandu (Jul 17, 2005)

always a pleasure to help out.. 

and u can always mail/pm me or post  for more..


----------

